# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Ζητούνται ΚΑΛΕΣ Ασκήσεις Ηλεκτρονικών!

## RulerL0rd

Φτιάχνω αυτό το ποστ γιατί θα ήθελα να συγκεντρώσουμε κάποιες καλές ασκήσεις ηλεκτρονικών που έχετε να προτείνετε. Όταν λέω καλές ασκήσεις εννοώ να λύσω κάποιες βασικές ασκήσεις οι οποίες είναι σημαντικές και θα με κάνουν να μάθω σημαντικά πράγματα για τα ηλεκτρονικά που ίσως να μην τα ξέρω. Όσοι είναι ηλεκτρονικοί, έχουν μάθει καλά τα ηλεκτρονικά και όλα τα παρεμφερή (φυσική, μηχανική, μαθηματικά) σίγουρα πρέπει να θυμούνται κάποιες σημαντικές ασκήσεις που τους βοήθησαν να κατανοήσουν καλύτερα ένα θέμα.. Αλλά όχι μόνο απλές ασκήσεις, μπορείτε να δώσετε ασκήσεις οποιασδήποτε δυσκολίας, αλλά ασκήσεις που να έχουν νόημα και να σε κάνουν να μαθαίνεις πράγματα, ή να σε βοηθούν να κάνεις επανάληψη σε άλλα. Ακόμα και για πιο απλές ασκήσεις με Ηλεκτροτεχνία μόνο αν έχετε να προτείνετε. Ασκήσεις με γενικά πράγματα για τα ηλεκτρονικά ή/και Ηλεκτροτεχνία και ασκήσεις για Σήματα, Συστήματα και Κυκλώματα γενικά, καθώς και πιο προχωρημένες ασκήσεις με Συστήματα Αυτομάτου Ελέγχου. Μιλάω και για αναλογικά και για ψηφιακά κυκλώματα. Τέλος οι ασκήσεις που θα πείτε μπορούν να συμπεριλαμβάνουν και τις λύσεις μέσα αν θέλετε, πχ. για να βοηθήσουν ίσως τους πιο αρχάριους, αλλά γενικά ό,τι θέλετε.

Ευχαριστώ. Με το πάσο σας. Δεν βιάζομαι..  :Very Happy:

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Αν διαβάσεις "*Sedra Smith - μικροηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα*" και το πιάσεις σιγά σιγά γιατί είναι δύσκολο και έχεις το MultiSim για βοηθό είσαι κομπλέ με τα αναλογικά ηλεκτρονικά.

Εγώ κατάλαβα μόνο μετά από θεωρία και πράξη βήμα βήμα και με βοήθησαν πάρα πολύ προγράμματα όπως το MultiSim για ηλεκτρονικά, MatLab για ΣΑΕ.

----------


## xsterg

αν καποιος ειναι ασχετος με το αθλημα και παει να λυσει ασκησεις ηλεκτρονικων οπως τις εννοεις τοτε θα .... τα βρει μπαστουνια!! αν κολλησεις καπου και εχεις αποριες ποιος θα τις λυσει? μην νομιζεις οτι μεσα απο το ιντερνετ και απο φορουμ θα βρεις λυση! αν ηταν ετσι θα τελειωναμε γιατροι και δικηγοροι μονο με εναν υπολογιστη! 
γνωμη μου αν σε ενδιαφερει το αθλημα (δεν ξερω και την ηλικια σου), να γραφτεις σε μια σχολη (τεε, ιεκ).

----------


## spirakos

http://fourier.eng.hmc.edu/e84/lectures/ch2/node2.html

----------


## Memos

Αν εννοείς ένας άσχετος εως απλά σχετικός, με απλές ασκήσεις να μπορεί να καταλάβει τα ηλεκτρονικά, απλά δεν γίνεται χωρίς να ξέρει τα στοιχειώδει, όπως ηλεκτροτεχνία και να καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα την αρχή λειτουργίας των εξαρτημάτων, εργαλείων και διαφόρων σχετικών υλικών. Από τι στιγμή όμως που κάποιος τα ξέρει και τα καταλαβαίνει απόλυτα το τελευταίο που κοιτάει είναι να βρεί λυμένες ασκήσεις γιατί παρακαλάει να βρεί κάτι δύσκολο για να αποκτήσει έστω και λίγες παραπάνω γνώσεις μέσα από την ανάλυση και μελέτη που θα πραγματοποιήσει για να λύσει το πρόβλημα, επομένος και εμπειρία. Αλλά και πάλι αν δεν έχει κάποιος τα κατάλληλα εργαλεία που είναι πανάκριβα θα είναι πάντα άπο σχετικός εως και μέτριος εκτός αν γίνει καθηγητή́ς.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

Memo μένουμε γειτονιά.  :Smile:

----------


## Memos

> Memo μένουμε γειτονιά.



Χαχαχα ωραία!

----------


## SProg

MALVINO.

----------


## The_Control_Theory

> MALVINO.



Εχω και τις λύσεις. Λάθος στο Sedra-Smith έχω τις λύσεις μικροηλεκτρονικά κυκλώματα

----------


## pstratos

Ζητας κατι παρα πολύ γενικό. Στο φυσικό πχ μηλάμε για πάνω από 20 μαθήματα ειδικότητας, σε ΤΕΙ ~20? Και ας μην μηλήσουμε για σοβαρα θέματα επιπέδου MSc. Θα σου έλεγα να πιασεις το "the art of electronics". Εχει πλειαδα ασκήσεων σε μεγάλο ευρος ηλεκτρονικών.

----------


## SProg

> Ζητας κατι παρα πολύ γενικό. Στο φυσικό πχ μηλάμε για πάνω από 20 μαθήματα ειδικότητας, σε ΤΕΙ ~20? Και ας μην μηλήσουμε για σοβαρα θέματα επιπέδου MSc. Θα σου έλεγα να πιασεις το "the art of electronics". Εχει πλειαδα ασκήσεων σε μεγάλο ευρος ηλεκτρονικών.




Σοβαρα θεματα επιπεδου MSc..ναι ΟΚ.

----------


## nestoras

> Σοβαρα θεματα επιπεδου MSc..ναι ΟΚ.



MSc???

Master of Science? MicroSoftc?

----------


## sdsolunac

Μήπως να ξεκινήσεις τη πρώτη σου άσκηση 

Askisi 1.jpg

----------

Dragonborn (17-05-16)

----------


## street

> Μήπως να ξεκινήσεις τη πρώτη σου άσκηση



για πες ρε μαστορα και την λυση  ?

----------


## sdsolunac

Askisi 1 Lisi.jpg

Η λύση είναι απλή εφαρμόζεις τις βασικές σχέσεις του τρανζίστορ

----------

street (18-05-16)

----------


## Dragonborn

Έψαξα να βρω αντίσταση 8730 Ω αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Ο πωλητής είπε ότι μπορεί να φέρει 200 κομμάτια στα 8660 Ω. Τι κάνω τώρα?

----------

CybEng (18-05-16), 

FILMAN (18-05-16), 

nestoras (18-05-16), 

street (18-05-16)

----------


## ninolas

> Έψαξα να βρω αντίσταση 8730 Ω αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Ο πωλητής είπε ότι μπορεί να φέρει 200 κομμάτια στα 8660 Ω. Τι κάνω τώρα?



για να κάνεις τέτοια ερώτηση μάλλον δεν ξέρεις ούτε τα βασικά!!!
Νόμο του Ohm ξέρεις ?
Νόμο του Kirchhoff ?
Αντιστάσεις σε σειρά, παράλληλα και μικτή σύνδεση? (μάλλον αυτό δεν το ξέρεις για να ρωτάς το παραπάνω)
Εάν όχι ξεκίνα από αυτά!!

----------

Dragonborn (18-05-16)

----------


## nestoras

> για να κάνεις τέτοια ερώτηση μάλλον δεν ξέρεις ούτε τα βασικά!!!
> Νόμο του Ohm ξέρεις ?
> Νόμο του Kirchhoff ?
> Αντιστάσεις σε σειρά, παράλληλα και μικτή σύνδεση? (μάλλον αυτό δεν το ξέρεις για να ρωτάς το παραπάνω)
> Εάν όχι ξεκίνα από αυτά!!



Αχαχαχαχαχα!
Ωραίος!  :Smile: 
Ξαναρίξε μια ματιά στο προφίλ του Dragonborn...

Προφανώς έκανε την ερώτηση για να δώσει τροφή για σκέψη...

----------

FILMAN (18-05-16)

----------


## street

πω ρε συ  ευχαριστω .... εφαγα τετοιο κολημα εχθες ... δεν σας το λεω  :Tongue2:  πιθανων  η γκαβομαρα μεγαλωνει  .... και ασε που νομιζα οτι το ιβ ειναι ι8  :Tongue2:  μουτζωστε ελεθερα ... χαχα


νικο τρολαρει ρε συ ο κωστας   :Biggrin:  αλλα καλα του τα πες του χαμενου  :Biggrin:

----------


## pstratos

LOL....  κλασική απάντηση. Είχαμε κάποτε καθηγητή σε εργαστήρια, που οταν σε ανάλογη ερώτηση έπαιρνε απάντηση τύπου 8660 Ohm ανταπαντούσε αν θέλουμε την αντίσταση πακέτο, στο χέρι ή βαλμένη κάπου αλλού!   :Lol:

----------


## ninolas

Kαταρχήν δεν είχα προσέξει ότι άλλος άνοιξε το θέμα (πριν καιρό) και ότι άλλος ρώτησε αυτό :P
Kαι επειδή δεν κατάλαβα ότι τρολάρει μπορείτε να με μουτζόσετε ελεύθερα !! :P 
χαχααχαχαχαχαχαχα

----------

